# hey newbie



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey im new here , names luke im 20, got a 2000 audi tt 1.8t 225 remaped to 265 , had it for just a year now  
heres a few pics ,

not long after gettin it :









but got bored took a week off work and did this :


















will stick them up in the right place in a min,

thanks


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Luke welcome to the forum.

Love the new colour 8)

If you fancy taking it for a spin click on link below


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

